
What the Enron E-mails Say About Us - sexydefinesher
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2017/07/24/what-the-enron-e-mails-say-about-us
======
sexydefinesher
A general question if anyone here is acquainted with The New Yorker's writing
guidelines, why do they love unusual spelling? For example ive had an article
use coördinates instead of coordinates, which is rare according to wiktionary.

